# GSD vs Collie



## Sands18 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello. I'm new to the forum so I'm not quite sure where to put this...anyhow, I'm considering my next dog in a couple years and have possibly narrowed the list down to two breeds: the GSD or a smooth collie. The problem I'm having is that I can't seem to find much information on the collie to make any comparisons between the breeds. Is there anyone here who's owned both to give some insight and comparison or has any information with the two? Thanks.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Collies are more sensitive, they do not respond well to harsh or heavy handling. They have less of a tendency to be one person dogs, tending to love everyone. They rarely ever have problems with children. They are usually are excellent watch dogs but are not guard dogs, they'll hold the flashlight for the burglar and show him where the best good can be found. Their biggest behavioral concern is usually barking. Mine would go out the door barking to see who would answer. They tend to be very active, the smooth even more so than the rough. They're very intelligent and learn fast, but they also get bored very easily which means you have to work harder to keep the obedience going well. The smooth collie is a bit more independent than the rough. Collies can have problems with ivermectin. Make sure, like with the GSD that if you decide on a collie you get it from a good breeder who does health checks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is no comparison between the breeds. I've have both. Love my collie's and I'll have another someday.

I have to disagree with most of what Deb said on their temperaments from my experience. Both my male Collie's proved they would take a person out for me and both were more attached to me than anyone in the family. Extremely protective towards a viable threat but very stable. None of my collie's were barkers (I've had 4). Whether they'll be more handler sensitive is really based on the particular dog. My GSD is far more handler sensitive. Smooth and Rough collie's are the exact same breed. You can get both in the same litter. Again, temperaments are based on individual dog and breeding.

They are a bit more low key than GSD's. They want to be with their people. Both my females would crawl into your lap. Males would just be near you. Coats require more care. Smooth coats shed and shed just like a GSD, possibly worse! Rough coats require constant grooming.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey Jax, you've been lucky if you've not had barkers. And yes, they will react to a viable threat, but otherwise they are friendly with people. Mine were always 'my' dogs, but still loved others. My shepherds would obey me and pretty much only me, they'd respond to others in the family but much slower once that person made it clear they expected them to listen. My collies would obey others when told to do something.
I'm actually trying to not look at my own dogs, but the breeds in general. I think most shepherds can take a harsh correction while most collies do not do well with them. Shepherds when one person dogs tend to be more exclusive? Collies will have their person but not to the exclusion of others. Most shepherds will bark if there is something to bark at, collies tend to vocalize more and not always because something is there. Rough and smooth are the same breed in the US but are separated in other countries. There is a temperament difference between the two, but not extreme. Rough are more dependent and smooth more independent. Smooths are more active, roughs tend to be calmer. Give me a rough to train over a smooth any day! And yes, there are exceptions to everything in any breed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Deb said:


> Collies are more sensitive, they do not respond well to harsh or heavy handling. They have less of a tendency to be one person dogs, tending to love everyone. They rarely ever have problems with children. They are usually are excellent watch dogs but are not guard dogs, they'll hold the flashlight for the burglar and show him where the best good can be found. Their biggest behavioral concern is usually barking. Mine would go out the door barking to see who would answer. They tend to be very active, the smooth even more so than the rough. They're very intelligent and learn fast, but they also get bored very easily which means you have to work harder to keep the obedience going well. The smooth collie is a bit more independent than the rough. Collies can have problems with ivermectin. Make sure, like with the GSD that if you decide on a collie you get it from a good breeder who does health checks.


I had a Collie and have known several well throughout the years and this is a fair assessment although the ones I knew were not prone to barking and they were calm, gentle souls, nor were they over friendly with strangers, just a bit reserved though never aggressive.

My Collie was a rough coat and I had a longhaired GSD, both required little grooming and both shed very little when compared to stock coated German Shepherds.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm trying to find the right words for the barking. It's not like some breeds that bark constantly, it's more they'll sometime bark when there is no reason to bark. Mine barked for no reason, but were not barking problems. People who knew mine would tell you they weren't barkers, didn't even bark when someone came to the door. Deja was one who would go out the door barking and then stand there head tilted listening. Collies are known barkers, but not excessive barkers, talk to a collie breeder. Google it?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We purchased our collie(rough coat) from a pet store many moons ago. Growing up collies were my favorite breed and read so much about them. I had read they were a good protector/guardian. It what I understood a collie to be. I wonder if males make a better guardian or if it's the lines. 

Our collie- Vanessa was a mush would just anticipate anybody gushing over her when out. She knew she was a beauty. She wAs blind in one eye/collie eye. My mom would joke she would bump into an intruder with her long nose then turn around to have her but scratched by the intruder. We had our other dog to teach her to bark when someone was on the property but she just ended up barking at our other dog. She really was not much of a barker. 

Vanessa passed away between 12 and 13. She was a healthy dog no health issue ever. I did not live at home and vanessa still lived with my mom. That week my mom said she was not doing well. I checked up on her got to her to eat and my mom said she was back to herself. Later that week, I went to the movies with my sister and stopped off at my moms. Vanessa pushed the screen door open and ran into my arms. She had that -labored breathing-Minutes later she passed away right in my arms. We nicked named her lady love because it what truly all she had in her heart. The sweetest and most gentlest of dogs.


----------



## Sands18 (Nov 1, 2016)

I currently have a dachshund and I can honestly say I've never heard another dog bark as much as she does. Loving older dog, but if she hears the slightest sound or catches a glimpse of a squirrel she'll let the whole neighbourhood know and won't stop for anything until she's finished. Halloween isn't a vey fun night for us, let's just say that. In fact, every dachshund I've come across has been an excessive barker. Would you say a collie's worse?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I had no problem with my collie barking or any kind of behavioral/health issues at all. I was told by someone the cavalier king Charles dog barks a lot. never had an issue with barking. Depends on dog/lines I suppose. Lots of dogs barking last night on Halloween. Three dogs escaped their house. Two Labradors and one maltese. They were friendly just nosey. I also was surprised to see so many people out with their dogs this Halloween it was the first I saw that. My friend had dachshunds three- you would of think they had a kennel of 50 dogs in their house.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww, I got nothing on Collies ... as I don't have kids or wells every twenty feet for said kid to fall into. Mostly Rocky OS Wl GSD would go for help?? And mostly my Boxer would have jumped in the well after me to see what the deal was here?? 

But I do remember seeing a Collie years ago ... that dog was hug he! I was quite surprised they looked much smaller on TV.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I had a rough Collie for 15 years. Great dog. And in spite of my total lack of training knowledge, became a great dog. Had a howling habit which disappeared when we made sure he got the proper attention he needed. Very athletic, and great guardian of the property. In fact, EVERY night when he went out to do his business before bed, he would walk the entire perimeter of our fenced yard and mark! There was always a little trail from him all around the lot. None of my shepherds have ever done this.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I've lived with 3 pure collies. 2 roughs and 1 smooth, as well as a 50% collie cross (rough sire and dam was a gsd/rott)

I actually found the pure collies to be very quiet dogs. Not really barkers. My GSD is waaaaay more vocal. 

Out of curiosity I googled it... they actually made the list as one of the quietest dog breeds for whatever those silly surveys are worth.

The 15 Quietest Dog Breeds


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree. All of mine were quiet. My GSDs never shut up. If they aren't barking, then they are talking.

I think they are gentler souls than GSDs in general. I would love to have one like we had when I was growing up. He was a spectacular dog. My last male was very similar to him as well.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> I agree. All of mine were quiet. My GSDs never shut up. If they aren't barking, then they are talking.


And screaming. Can't forget the shepherd screams...


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

No, dachshunds bark a ton more than collies.


Under collies on that list of quietest dog breeds - Given the appropriate amount of exercise, he shouldn’t be a nuisance barker. - Which says they can be.


http://pets.thenest.com/stop-collie-barking-12816.html
Rough and Smooth Collies: What's Good and Bad About Collies - The most common behavioral issue is excessive barking (typically when bored and left outside).
Important Facts You Need To Know Before You Buy A Collie - Are you aware collies are known barkers


Collies are not excessive barkers. But some are barkers. They are very intelligent breed and a herding breed. Most herding breeds bark. Depending on where you live, that can be a problem. I would have another collie in a heart beat. I love them.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> And screaming. Can't forget the shepherd screams...


Say it ain't so!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Between the two, the collie is the easier of the two breeds. GSDs take a lot more time and work than a collie. If you're looking for a dog that makes you feel safe, a GSD will do that more than a collie. I feel GSDs are more barkers than collies, but collies can be barkers. Odds are a collie will be quieter. A collie will probably be more accepting of strangers and of children. Some GSDs love children. 


It really depends on what you are looking for in a dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

voodoolamb said:


> And screaming. Can't forget the shepherd screams...


Omg...the "I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ARE LEAVING ME IN THE HOUSE AND TAKING HER" scream?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Omg...the "I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ARE LEAVING ME IN THE HOUSE AND TAKING HER" scream?


Or the "OMG I KNOW THIS TURN! WE ARE GOING TO THE LAKE/CLUB/PARK!!! WHY YOU DRIVE SO SLOW!?!" scream. 

Also in the realm of vocal shepherds... mine is becoming quite proficient in the heavy sigh as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ahhh...that would be Jax. lol My ears RING after she's done!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have both. I never rewarded the bark with attention so he is quiet. They are the sight hound version of the herding breeds. soft natured, more independent than he GSD and more flexible in their thinking and solving(their) problems. They try to see if they can get away with things, sometimes questioning if they should mind you while the GSD does what she knows to do. Collies are lovely and fun dogs, not as serious as the GSDs. I have a good breeder who checks for health and is great in communicating. She breeds the more natural collie with larger eyes and moderate rough coats and also smooths. Don't underestimate the rough's coat care and the collection of burrs is horrendous! Deja, my GSD was very rough with the collie pup but with good management they now get along great. My breeder said that every idiot can raise a Collie. They are the most gentle of all herding dogs, most likely due to the Borzoi genes, that were introduced by, I believe, Queen Victoria.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

We had two collies many years ago. They were quiet, very laid back, and actually rather boring - they were always there, but never really played much with the kids. They were quiet and we'll behaved in the house. They did require a lot of combing to prevent matts. Our neighbors had Doxies- barkbarkbarkbarkbark...bark...!


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Funny I had to teach my german shepherd lab mix to bark. Quietest dog I think I have ever had.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Deb said:


> No, dachshunds bark a ton more than collies.
> 
> 
> Under collies on that list of quietest dog breeds - Given the appropriate amount of exercise, he shouldn’t be a nuisance barker. - Which says they can be.
> ...


Our collies where quiet, quiet that is unless someone is hiding in the woods watching you! Then she wouldn't shut up until they left.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I've never had a collie, but they are one of my favorite breeds! I had a sheltie growing up because I really wanted a collie, and my parents wouldn't let me have a large dog. I actually considered getting a rough collie several months ago, but ended up getting a second GSD because I figured I may as well stick to what I know, and I didn't want to deal with all the grooming a rough collie would need.

I think both breeds are great. It's hard to say which breed would be best for you without knowing a little more about you. What qualities do you prefer or admire in a dog? How much socialization, exercise, and training do you plan to do? What activities do you want your future dog to participate in?

I would guess that you would find the typical collie to be more sensitive and friendlier than a GSD. GSDs are supposed to be somewhat aloof to strangers. My GSDs (I've only had three) have been smart, easily trained, outdoorsy, active, and somewhat goofy around family though protective of house/yard. I had my first GSD when I was eighteen, and he was somewhat dog-aggressive. We worked through it so that he was mostly trust-worthy though I always had to be vigilant. I think his dog-re-activeness may have been partly genetic; however, had I been a more experienced handler it might not have been an issue. Though I suppose one has to get experience somewhere. None of my other shepherds have had this issue. (I do not go to dog parks, however, if only because shepherds are big and powerful, and they intimidate people). 

If you have not already, you might want to look into the different lines of shepherds (showline vs working line) as they may vary somewhat in drive and temperament, as well as appearance. Whatever the line, GSDs need structure and training. 

I don't think you can go wrong, whatever breed you choose. GSDs bond very deeply with their families and their favorite person. Everywhere I go, I have two shepherds at my feet or gazing at me from across the room. I am amazed with how gentle and appropriate they have been with my 1-year-old son. If you put in the time and effort, a GSD from a good breeder (or a reputable rescue who will match you with the right dog,) will likely be the best dog you've ever had. On the other hand, an under-trained, under-exercised, spoiled, 80 lb shepherd, does not sound like much fun. 

I recommend browsing this site, if you have not already. You'll see the problems that some pet owners are having with their sheps, and you'll find lots of great advice and training tips from ppl much more experienced than me. 

Let us know what you decide. I hope to always have a GSD in my life, but I am very curious about collies. And, of course, if you decide to get a shepherd, the folks on this site can recommend some good breeders.


----------



## Sands18 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses! I'll definitely continue to think about both breeds. I'll probably write down what traits I'm really looking for and go from there. What makes me timid about getting a shepherd is picking a good breeder so that I don't run into any behaviour or major health problems. I think I have less hesitation about Collies since they're not as popular. The closest breeders to me are, for the Collie, Glasgowhill, and for the shepherd, Black Gold/Zavitz. Their shepherds look like they're from European working lines or bred to dogs with working lines. I'm thinking of contacting both breeders to hear their input and what their dogs are like.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sands18 said:


> Thanks for all the responses! I'll definitely continue to think about both breeds. I'll probably write down what traits I'm really looking for and go from there. What makes me timid about getting a shepherd is picking a good breeder so that I don't run into any behaviour or major health problems. I think I have less hesitation about Collies since they're not as popular. The closest breeders to me are, for the Collie, Glasgowhill, and for the shepherd, Black Gold/Zavitz. Their shepherds look like they're from European working lines or bred to dogs with working lines. I'm thinking of contacting both breeders to hear their input and what their dogs are like.


Collies have a lot of genetic health problems.


----------



## Janelle341 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> There is no comparison between the breeds. I've have both. Love my collie's and I'll have another someday.
> 
> I have to disagree with most of what Deb said on their temperaments from my experience. Both my male Collie's proved they would take a person out for me and both were more attached to me than anyone in the family. Extremely protective towards a viable threat but very stable. None of my collie's were barkers (I've had 4). Whether they'll be more handler sensitive is really based on the particular dog. My GSD is far more handler sensitive. Smooth and Rough collie's are the exact same breed. You can get both in the same litter. Again, temperaments are based on individual dog and breeding.
> 
> They are a bit more low key than GSD's. They want to be with their people. Both my females would crawl into your lap. Males would just be near you. Coats require more care. Smooth coats shed and shed just like a GSD, possibly worse! Rough coats require constant grooming.


Hello, 

I'm new to the forum and interested in the topic of rough collie as protective vs gsd. I'm considering a new addition to our family (with kids).
May I ask as to what breeder your rough collie males were from that were very protective....?
My other interest is in a low energy gsd (female) if anyone has any experience to share...what is low energy for this breed?

I have an amazing Sheltie. I grew up with Golden Retrievers, a Brittany Spaniel and an Anatolian Shepherd.
Thanks!


----------

